# Please help me raise money for UNICEF



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Together with your contribution to this important organization, we will strengthen UNICEF's life-saving education, immunization and malnutrition programs.

Here are some examples of how a little can go a long way:

* Just 6 cents can provide one packet of oral rehydration salts for one child to treat severe dehydration and diarrhea, a leading cause of death among young children in developing nations.

* $1 protects a child from measles for life. Measles is lethally infectious. It is still responsible for 750,000 child deaths annually.

* $1.20 can immunize a mother and her newborns against maternal and neonatal tetanus, which is completely preventable but claims the lives of about 30,000 mothers and 200,000 newborns each year.

* $2.50 can provide one child with basic school supplies such as pencils, books, chalk, slate board and paper.

* $10 can provide one carton of biscuits to support and rehabilitate three severely malnourished children for one month.

Since it takes so little to make an impact, I hope you'll support me in this important cause. Below, you will find a link to my personal fundraising webpage, through which you can make a donation in just a few easy steps.

http://www.unicefusa.org/friendsaskingfriends/apc

I thank you!


----------

